# Bringing electrical appliances to Australia



## raviak (Jun 27, 2018)

Hi,

I have a 482 employer sponsored visa and coming to Australia by April 2019. I have allowance to use the sea shipment to relocate my household stuff. Is it wise to bring in big electrical appliances like refrigerator, though the power ratings are same as in India. Are all the rental home in Sydney available with equipped kitchen? If it is, then I do not see a need to bring them to Sydney.

Any comments welcome....

Thanks,
Ravi


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

raviak said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a 482 employer sponsored visa and coming to Australia by April 2019. I have allowance to use the sea shipment to relocate my household stuff. Is it wise to bring in big electrical appliances like refrigerator, though the power ratings are same as in India. Are all the rental home in Sydney available with equipped kitchen? If it is, then I do not see a need to bring them to Sydney.
> 
> ...


Most rentals home will NOT have a fridge.


----------



## raviak (Jun 27, 2018)

JandE said:


> Most rentals home will NOT have a fridge.


Thanks JandE...


----------



## Skybluebrewer (Jan 15, 2016)

I would say though that there are plenty of online websites and groups where people either give away appliances (pay it forward) or sell used for cheap. Might be another option to consider.


----------



## Asjg (Jul 5, 2019)

raviak said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a 482 employer sponsored visa and coming to Australia by April 2019. I have allowance to use the sea shipment to relocate my household stuff. Is it wise to bring in big electrical appliances like refrigerator, though the power ratings are same as in India. Are all the rental home in Sydney available with equipped kitchen? If it is, then I do not see a need to bring them to Sydney.
> 
> ...


Hi Ravi, 
May I know which packers & movers u hv used ?


----------

